# schutzhund



## happydude (Jun 11, 2013)

hello, trying to find out more about where to buy schutz 3 but don't want to get ripped off, any ideas on where to start and fair price to pay for 1,2 and 3 levels??

thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

you earn those, not buy them


----------



## happydude (Jun 11, 2013)

I meant buy schutzhund trained


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

???? You are looking to get a dog trained??? Where are you? Do you want to do this training with your dog? What type of GSD do you have? Give some info and maybe someone can give you some back that is relevant....

Lee


----------



## happydude (Jun 11, 2013)

I am sorry for not being clear, I want to get a fully trained dog maybe two or 2.5 years old


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What country are you in ? A trained dog that age will be expensive....a black and red dog from Germany could be E20,000 or more...a sable working line could be E10,000 to 20,000 depending on how competitive it is...good competition dogs are rarely for sale...sometimes a dog who was in the BSP but who will not bring many requests for stud service is for sale...but the ones I have heard of have been in the high teens and 20s (Euro, not dollars)

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There are breeders overseas that sell already titled dogs...send me a pm. Many people buy titled dogs because they aren't able to or want to train one....nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> There are breeders overseas that sell already titled dogs...send me a pm. Many people buy titled dogs because they aren't able to or want to train one....nothing wrong with that.


Agreed and with the right contacts they do not have to be 10-20k dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a friend who sells trained imports. Most are IPO1 or ZVV1. Some have narcautics training on them as we'll. They usually go for around $7k.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know of a black & red dog titled to IPO 3 in Germany at under three years of age...came back to the US and didn't know what a dumbell was. Still a work in progress now that he's actually training with a foundation. He's not for sale that I know of, he's being used for breeding/big blocky head.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's an option for you ; Ivan Balabanov - dog trainer - breeder

Available Protection Dogs for Sale - Premier Protection Dogs


----------

